

Ask HN: Is anyone missing Google Reader - donbox


======
acolomba
After trying to adapt to Feedly, I finally managed to find goread.io
([http://goread.io](http://goread.io)). It's very close to the original, minus
some shortcuts I had gotten used to.

It's also open source on
github([https://github.com/mjibson/goread](https://github.com/mjibson/goread)).

------
mhd
After trying quite a few of the alternatives, I realized how much I've become
used to the reader UI, especially all the keyboard shortcuts. Yes, a lot of
that is copied, but that just makes it worse when you're missing out on a few.

Then there's the update rate and the UI speed (e.g. feedly manages to freeze
my whole browser). Also, while the interface missed out on a few of the Google
improvements, at least it was possibly to turn off most administrative debris.

I might really have to pick up a self-hosted one and maybe make a few changes
of my own, as RSS is a pretty big part of my daily 'net consumption (Never
understood how people could cope with twitter for that. Feels like drowning in
an echo chamber.)

~~~
michaelmior
I've been using The Old Reader [1] as it has all the keyboard shortcuts I used
in Reader. (Perhaps not all of them from Reader, but enough for me.)

[1] [http://theoldreader.com/](http://theoldreader.com/)

------
GeorgeOrr
I've actually been a little grateful to them for closing down. When they did,
I went all over trying out the alternatives. If they hadn't shut down I never
would have noticed that there were better choices out there.

Now I'm on Newsblur (a lot of good things to say about other alternatives, but
this is the one I settled on). With Google out of the way, there is now a
chance for small success like them (and Feedly and Old Reader, etc) to get
some market share and pull in some revenue.

It has not only turned out to be painless but beneficial. And it's given me a
healthier outlook on relying on Google. That is, I don't.

------
pauljonas
Yes.

Been using Feedly (though tried a number of like products, but none were able
to accommodate my large list of subscriptions or they were plagued with bugs,
glitches and responsiveness issues). Even just plunked down $45 for a year
"subscription" solely for _Search_ but thus far, their implementation of
"Search" leaves much to be desired -- it's not responsive ("incremental"
searches can take 10 seconds or more, sometimes timing out) and search results
don't go back any further than ~30 days.

~~~
OafTobark
Thanks for mentioning this. Search is the only feature I can think of that I
desperately want out of Feedly but it sounds like it isn't worth it

------
v1tyaz
I'm glad it's gone since it forced me to look for better alternatives. I tried
pretty much all of them, but settled on BazQux Reader. $10 a year for a vastly
superior service is well worth it.

------
Pyrodogg
Yes, but I've also been warming up to my self-hosted tt-rss instance. So far,
speed is really the only feature that I've come to critically miss.

------
jmulder
I've been using Feedly with Reeder for iPhone. In terms of design I think
Feedly is one of the better options, but they should really spend more time on
making their UI a whole lot more responsive. I've always felt one of Google
Reader's great tricks was its asynchronous UI which really gave it that speedy
feeling.

~~~
cnvogel
Yes, the UI is really sluggish at times, but I can maybe attribute that to the
pretty bad mobile-network coverage in my area. The old Reader UI was much
preferable in this regard.

Also: The lack of an option to just open a link in the "real" browser drives
me nuts. Is this some kind of lock-in attempt?

------
hellweaver666
I have only been reading my RSS via Reeder.app on iOS for the last couple of
years. I've switched to Feedbin (I barely feel the $2 a month) and all works
fine. Except for the fact that Reeder for iPad doesn't support Feedbin so I
can only read on my iPhone and we're still waiting for the iPad version to be
updated.

------
soemarko
Stopped using reader since Flipboard. But after the death of Reader, I find
myself using Digg reader instead of Flipboard. I love that popularity _dots_.

So I guess I'm glad Google off'ed Reader, at least for me.

------
MaysonL
After paying for Feed Wrangler and Feedbin, I find myself using SilverReader.
The only Google Reader feature I miss is the onscreen menu to link to other
Google services such as Translate and Finance.

------
adrianwaj
No. Back to where I was before Reader.. Netvibes.. and in a way it's better
too (it now has a reader view.) Don't know why there isn't more people
namedropping it.

------
ragatskynet
I switched to Feedly and I like it so... not really.

------
muratmutlu
Digg reader is the perfect replacement, plus the top stories from Digg
integrated into it are perfect for finding new things

------
lcasela
I've been using www.goread.io

It's not perfect, but it's certainly better than Feedly.

------
meerita
I stopped using Google Reader when Flipboard came out and Twitter become
stronger news filter.

------
cyansmoker
Nope. Made me look around and find out about Newzblur and its 'Focus' feature
:)

------
claytonaalves
Every single day of my life.

------
petervandijck
I'm using Digg and pretty happy with it.

------
Baliw
Of course...

